
Inside Menwith Hill: The NSA’s British Base at the Heart of US Targeted Killing - peterkelly
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/06/nsa-menwith-hill-targeted-killing-surveillance/
======
alex_hitchins
>The second is called OVERHEAD, which uses U.S. government satellites orbiting
above targeted countries to locate and monitor wireless communications on the
ground below — such as cellphone calls and even WiFi traffic.

Is this really the case/possible? I know low power transmissions can go a long
way, but seems insane to me that you could pick up meaningful cell/wifi
traffic.

------
macavity23
I grew up near Menwith Hill in the 80s. They did tours of the facility - not
inside the golf balls or the other secret bits, but they had a bowling alley,
all kinds of fun things for bored servicemen.

Everyone living nearby knew what the base was and what it was for. When I
asked my dad about it, he said "We use it to watch Mr. Gorbachev eating his
cornflakes". Now 'we' use it to watch Mr. Al-Baghdadi eating his cornflakes
instead.

Don't make the mistake of thinking the majority of the British public
disapproves of NSA/GCHQ's capabilities and actions. They're more likely to be
proud of them.

~~~
glimmung
I live near Menwith Hill, and I disapprove very strongly of its presence, and
am ashamed of my countries collaboration in these atrocities, which are
constructed in such a way as to entirely evade the rule of law.

~~~
ionised
Another Brit here, and fully agreed.

This is a shameful addition to our history.

------
mms1973
I remember in the mid 90's I used to post all my Usenet messages with a
signature containing all the wrong keywords (terrorism, nuclear, Bin Laden,
etc) plus greetings to the NSA spies...

~~~
orly_bookz
You just know that somewhere in a bunker outside of Ft. Meade some middle-aged
guy was going through intercepts, shaking his head, and going "goddamn
kids..."

